
Codex Seraphinianus - HerrMonnezza
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codex_Seraphinianus
======
CarolineW
This is a purely personal point of view, but I wanted to ask: why do people
find this so fascinating? It's been submitted so many times[0], and discussed
a few, that I have to accept that there is a non-zero proportion of the HN
community who find it interesting. I find that utterly incomprehensible.

I'd genuinely welcome someone who finds it of interest helping me discover
what I'm missing out on here.

Thanks.

[0]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Codex%20Seraphinianus&sort=byD...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Codex%20Seraphinianus&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
anonbanker
Crazy. I just downloaded this pdf off jwz.org less than 48 hours ago. spent
all of yesterday looking through it. And now it's on HN. Bader-Meinhoff for
the win.

